# SVSound 5.2 S-Series Speaker System + AS-EQ1 Sub EQ!



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

​
I couldn’t believe it when I won these speakers on Home Theater Shack, and Thank you and SVSOUND for this great prize. I can’t believe I was lucky enough to win these. I had a Yamaha speaker system, and these make a great update. I will be using these with a Sony 5.1 channel receiver until I update to a better receiver.
These speakers in my home theater are driven by a Sony STR-K840P receiver Hooked up to a Phillips DVD player and to a Comcast HD cable box. 

Packaging and Delivery​
I was surprised when UPS showed up at my door. They had 7 boxes. They came in good shape and I am happy with the packing. It looks like they shipped them out on the February 23rd and I received them the next day on the 24th. Very fast shipping and all the items were shipped with care.

Setting up the AS-EQ1​
Setting up the AS-EQ1 wasn't that difficult. I placed a CD into my laptop and hooked it up to my laptop, and set it up to my liking. The computer interface was easy to use. It took a few tries until I found the sound I like. It Improves the sound of the subs greatly. The AS-EQ1 is a must have! 

The Speakers​
The SB12-NSD gives great bass without the AS-EQ1, but the AS-EQ1 brings the subs to life with better detail since you can set it up for your room type. The STS-02 towers have great looks as well as great sound. The SCS-02 center speaker gives great center channel sound with it's 3 drivers. One tweeter and two mid drivers. The rear surround are model SSS-02 and have two mid drivers and two tweeters. All of the tweeters are liquid cooled and give out great sound. I am extremely happy with all of them. Great clean sound all around.

SVsound Performance​
The SVS speakers put me in ah. The first time I turned my system on with the Sony receiver I just thought and I am so lucky to have these. They put my old Yamaha speakers to shame. I thought my Yamaha speakers were good speakers. The sound is so clean and they make Dolby digital sound great. I even tried the stereo in two channel stereo mode with subwoofers and the sound is so wonderful. I never heard any speakers sound this good, but then again these are my first high end speakers. I had a friend come over to listen who has a high end set and he wanted to buy them from me. I told him mine are not for sale but he can buy a set on www.svsound.com . The subwoofers fills the room full of base. With having two I turned down the base and it gives a clean even sound across the room. 

I feel everyone would be happy with the looks and sound of SVsound. Not only do they sound good but they look awesome. The set I have has a flat black charcoal finish. Only thing I miss is them not having a real wood veneer. I like the looks of real wood. I am sure that would raise the price of these. They would look awesome in cherry or walnut. Don’t get me wrong the charcoal finish is nice, but I like real wood so I am bios. 

The sound of each speaker goes well with the rest of them. I like the look of the rear surround speakers. I am planning on buying the matching stands that are on SVsounds web page. They finish the look. The stands are made by Snus the top plate dimensions are 5" W x 5" D , and the base plate dimensions: 11.5" W x 10" D. The only issues I have with the stands are only sold by the pair, and if you want one for the center channel speaker you will have an extra stand you don’t need. Then again, I may ask my friends who are interested and just get what I want and what they wants which would make us all happy.

The bottom line​
I love these speakers. They are well worth the price. They put many speakers to shame, have good clean sound, and are very attractive. The speaker stands are a must get to finish the look. I believe most of you would be extremely happy to own a fine of a set of speakers. Go to www.svsound.com and get your credit card out, so you can see what I am talking about. Thank you again to SVsound and thanks for listening to me. As you can tell, I am extremely happy with the speakers I won. 
Jason1976


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Jason! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

mechman said:


> Thanks for the review Jason! :bigsmile:


I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's the first review I ever wrote. I had to write it since it was part of the contest. You had to write a review if you won.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jason,

I'll be honest, I was quite bummed that I didn't make the cut for the drawing. But I'm glad someone who's in a similar situation to me, someone who's upgrading their main system and would use it a lot, won it. I think it would have hurt a little more if someone won this sweet system and just used it as their secondary system.

Overall, nice review. It sounds (no pun intended) like you really enjoy them and they'll be in your home for quite some time. It'd be nice to see a few pics of your setup.

Assuming you've had a chance to have broken them in by now, do you have anything new to add?

Best,
H.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Emuc64 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I'll be honest, I was quite bummed that I didn't make the cut for the drawing. But I'm glad someone who's in a similar situation to me, someone who's upgrading their main system and would use it a lot, won it. I think it would have hurt a little more if someone won this sweet system and just used it as their secondary system.
> 
> ...


I was kind of upset one of my dogs peed on the one subwoofer. I cleaned it off the best i could but it was upsetting. now they are all cover in dust and cat hair. I'm thinking of getting rid of the pets.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Jason,

I just read your review and I'm happy to read the set went to somebody who truly appreciates them. If this is not the first time you've owned new speakers then you know it takes about 300 hours to completely break them in..., I wonder how much better they will sound after 1 or 2 months of play time. Anyway, good work on your review. Too bad the dog has his own ideas about breaking in your speakers..., at least he didn't chew on them.

There is a spray you can use on your speaker that will prevent your dog from using your speaker as a target. I am not sure how it works and I don't know if it will stain your speaker cabinet in any way. It would be worth a try..., I think I would first try spraying an area on the back to see if it stains. I'm probably preaching to the choir but I had to say something it would be too bad if the dog ruined your new speakers.


Hey if you go to Audio Advisor - http://home-audio.audioadvisor.com/search?w=speaker+stands&x=12&y=9 

Audio Advisor they sell single stands and they sell Sanus stands at real reasonable price. But I am not sure that they sell single Sanus stands, but you can call and ask - the number is on their home page (800-942-0220. Did you check to see if Home Theater Shack has the stands you need. Maybe Sonnie will cut you a deal.

Don't forget to have fun. Also, don't forget..., they gave you my speakers!!! Ha Ha Ha..., I felt so bad about loosing I went out and bought new speaker cable. I bought Kimber Kable 8VS cables. So I'm selling a 10' pair of MIT EXP1's that are like new. If you are interested I'm hoping to get $120 in an eBay auction but I'll sell them to you fir $110. There's another 10' pair for sale for $ 148 on eBay, so I'm sure they will hit $120 or $130, they sell for $250 new this year. They were more money last year when I bought these, I thought.

Good job on the review, sounds like a great system. I'll bet it sounds better every day. Literally. 

Greg :crying: just kidding :T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

The woofer was fine after I cleaned it off. Sorry it took so long to reply I didn't get the email saying there was a reply. You are right it does sound better the longer I use it. I still need to get a better receiver for these.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Jason,

Coming back to the scene of the crime are ya? Or just trying to repeat the steps that led to your win? Well "good luck" you sure had some luck working for you on the SVSound System speakers. As for me..., I don't think it is any coincidence that HTS found a Multi-channel Receiver with HDMI 1.4 to give to some lucky individual. I will soon have the correct speakers for 7.1 playback. I don't need the Mission 765's I am replacing them with 4 Focal 705S's within the hour I hope. 

Good luck

Greg


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gregr said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Coming back to the scene of the crime are ya? Or just trying to repeat the steps that led to your win? Well "good luck" you sure had some luck working for you on the SVSound System speakers. As for me..., I don't think it is any coincidence that HTS found a Multi-channel Receiver with HDMI 1.4 to give to some lucky individual. I will soon have the correct speakers for 7.1 playback. I don't need the Mission 765's I am replacing them with 4 Focal 705S's within the hour I hope.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to win again. lol. I don't think it will happen but it's worth a shot.


----------

